# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  "T²ILD" Guide (Temperature Induced)

## Ollie

This is the method that I used to go into the majority of my early lucid dreams while I was still discovering the lucid world. 

As an insomniac, getting to sleep was very difficult (obviously) when the temperature was not perfect. A few years ago, I was trying to fall asleep on a very hot day in the summer. I cannot even emphasize how hot this day was. As I started to attempt the impossible feat of falling asleep, I imagined myself in a ridiculously cold place while I was trying to fall asleep. I was able to enter my dream to see I was at a glacier, climbing it with all my friends. It did not take me very long at all to realize that this was a dream because of the ridiculous change in temperature.

Since that night, I have been able to enter a complete lucid state by imaging the same  cold place. Whenever I fell asleep thinking about my glacier, I would enter a perfect lucid dream (which actually cured my insomnia). Since then, my techniques have become much more sophisticated and complicated to understand, but I have a few tips for entering a *temperature induced lucid dream*.

*1)* Construct your dream environment. What I mean by this is indulge yourself with things in the environment. For instance, watch a video about riding camels in the desert before trying to enter the desert in your dreams. I strongly believe that this will make it easier to vividly create the environment and enter it.

*2)* Enter an environment _OPPOSITE_ to the one you will be imagining. 
*Ex: Being in a hot room in the summer and imagining a cold glacier in the winter.*

*3)* While trying to fall asleep, pay close attention to not your temperature, but the temperature of the world you're trying to enter. This is probably the most important step in the entire process, as it will solidify the realism of the dream, and might be the difference between a lucid dream and a simple but good one.

*4)* Upon almost falling asleep, quickly think about the temperature that you were in before. If performed correctly, you will enter your cold dream feeling hot, which should easily trigger you to realize that you are in a dream; enjoy the lucidity.


I hope this guide was of some use to anybody out there. I am brand new to these forums, and I hope to contribute as much knowledge as I can one post at a time!

----------


## lonewolf101

i might try this tonight. I'm pretty much just racking up on WILD techniques to do

----------


## Ctharlhie

I would suggest this is a variant of V-WILD (visualisation WILD) than an a new induction technique, but cool idea nonetheless, one of the things that helps with good V-WILD imagery is integrating tactile imagery which this does  :smiley:

----------


## Killing

This is interesting, I might try it. It would probably be more effective during a nap or a WBTB, though.

----------


## CloudOFmichael

> I would suggest this is a variant of V-WILD (visualisation WILD) than an a new induction technique, but cool idea nonetheless, one of the things that helps with good V-WILD imagery is integrating tactile imagery which this does



Who the hell cares what category this technique falls under... This person brought forth a new idea to the DV community and that is all that matters, not its parent technique. Sorry but it drives me crazy when people spend time posting the most pointless things on this forum.
*end of rage*
I'm trying this technique tonight Ollie and I'll post my results on this thread, thank you for bringing something NEW and ORIGINAL to this forum  :smiley: .

----------


## LDman

I see why this technique might work, your brain has a conflicting signal of hot and cold which confuses it... I think.

----------

